# Taking a camera apart



## The Lost Art (Jan 26, 2011)

I've got an old Pentax MG I bought off ebay a while back and was really pleased with I'd picked up for very little money. The only thing is, it seems to have jammed up. The shutter stuck and the winder lever is jammed too.

When I spoke to a camera repair shop they told me it'd cost more just to take it apart and have a look than what I had paid for it, and that was BEFORE they fixed it!

So my question is this:
I've never done anything like this but if I take it apart myself to have a go at fixing it is there anything I should be aware of (apart from the obvious keeping it as free from dust as possible)?


----------



## KmH (Jan 26, 2011)

You will need to have the ability of accurately reversing the disassembly process.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 26, 2011)

KmH said:


> You will need to have the ability of accurately reversing the disassembly process.


 

Always the least fun aspect..

Regards,
Jake


----------



## Derrel (Jan 26, 2011)

Look for on-line camera repair manuals before beginning.

Until you've disassembled a camera or two, you'll never know what a PITA it is on some modern models that have 700 small pieces...


----------



## christopher walrath (Jan 26, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Look for on-line camera repair manuals before beginning.
> 
> Until you've disassembled a camera or two, you'll never know what a PITA it is on some modern models that have 700 small pieces...


 

700?!?  I wish.  Got so far into an XG-M a month ago and just figured I'd stick with the two sr-T's I have that do work.

If you're curious and wanna know what it looks like, go for it.  But unless you are adept at deciphering wiring diagrams and are willing to invest a lot of time and space to work with some sort of clamp to free up both hands, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 26, 2011)

The only cameras that I have been able to repair myself have been with the assistance of the matching Service Guide ... and even with the Guide, it was a struggle as I did not have all the appropriate tools.


----------



## The Lost Art (Jan 27, 2011)

Ah. I was hoping a small part might have come loose and just lodged in the mechanism somewhere. Maybe I should just give up on this camera?


----------



## KmH (Jan 27, 2011)

The Lost Art said:


> Ah. I was hoping a small part might have come loose and just lodged in the mechanism somewhere. Maybe I should just give up on this camera?


There is only 1 way to find out.


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Open the bottom cover and look at the cocking mech and see if there is rust or the mech is gummed up with old lube. Look at this website has some info and pic, the MG should be similar to the one on the page.

Disassembly of the Pentax ME Super Camera


----------



## The Lost Art (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks that's fantastic!


----------

